

A Guided Tour of emacs-git - Kototama
http://files.taesoo.org/git-emacs/git-emacs.html

======
mechanical_fish
I use "magit" for emacs; for the stuff that I don't find easy to do in magit
(or that I don't remember the magit workflow for) I use the standard shell
commands (also inside emacs).

I only skimmed this, but I didn't see anything here that would make me switch
from magit. It looks like a matter of personal taste to me. Did I miss
something?

~~~
philjackson
The maintainer of Magit is an asshole.

~~~
aamar
Note: philjackson is the current maintainer of magit, which is anyway a fine
and useful project.

I've recently moved to egg, a fork of magit with a very readable UI.

<http://github.com/byplayer/egg>

<http://wiki.github.com/bogolisk/egg/manual> (screenshot)

~~~
philjackson
Egg is great, I'm not trying to poach you as a user, but you should give the
key-groups branch of Magit a try. It has similar discoverability semantics as
Egg but with more functionality.

~~~
johan_l
Hey, you _are_ trying to poach him!

------
kscaldef
It's not clear to me from the page: does C-x v v commit all modified files
(like git commit -m), or just the current file? I'd like more information
about how this interacts with the git index in general.

